# [CONFIGURACION RED] problema con la configuracion (SOLUCIONA

## coppiano

Hola, no se porque pero no tengo internet, instale gentoo, y configure todo como decia el handbook para dhcp, cuando carga el sistema la eth0 me levanta el ip, pero por algo no anda, porque no puedo hacer ni un ping

Si a alguien se le ocurre que puede ser.

por si las dudas del dejo lo que salio con ifconfig

inet addr:186.137.208.171 Bcast:255.255.255.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

Muchas GraciasLast edited by coppiano on Wed Oct 06, 2010 4:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un vistazo a tu "/etc/resolv.conf" no vaya a ser que simplemente estés sin resolución DNS.

Salu2

----------

## coppiano

ya lo mire y esta perfecto me toma todos los DNS

gracias igual por la idea

----------

## coppiano

probé de iniciar dhcpcd eth0 con el ya andando y lo mismo

carga bien todos los datos pero no anda internet

----------

## esteban_conde

Echo de menos el getaway, mira a ver que te da el comando route.

----------

## Luciernaga

En la instalación debías de ejecutar este comando:

cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

Ahora puedes reconfigurar el sistema con estos:

emerge dhcpcd

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=(

  "noop"

  "dhcp"

)

fallback_eth0=(

  "null"

  "apipa"

)

rc-update add net.eth0 default

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

... et VOILÁ  :Wink: 

----------

## coppiano

aca esta lo que me da el comando route:

```

Destination        Gateway           Genmask         Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

186.137.208.0      *                 255.255.255.0    U       1    0   0  eth0

192.168.0.0        *                 255.255.255.0    U       0    0   0  eth1

loopback           *                 255.0.0.0        U       0    0   0  lo

default            192.168.0.1       0.0.0.0          UG      0    0   0  eth1

default            186.137.208.1     0.0.0.0          UG      1    0   0  eth0

```

a de paso, vi lo que posteo luciernaga, y en resolv.conf los DNS son los que tengo que tener

puede ser que de alguna manera me este molestando la otra placa configurada con ip fijo??

a y de paso cuando configuro como puso luciernaga

lo que estoy haciendo es decirle a la eth0 que si no puede obtener el ip dinamico se configure estatico?

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> puede ser que de alguna manera me este molestando la otra placa configurada con ip fijo?? 
> 
> 

 

Yo diría que si, tienes 2 default gateways y le estas dando un peso menor al de eth1. Si no me equivoco solo iría por eth0 cuando intentaras contactar con una IP del rango 186.137.208.0/24 ya que el estar directamente conectado es lo que mayor preferencia tiene.

Prueba a configurar eth1 en tu "/etc/conf.d/net" con:

```

routes_eth1=( "192.168.0.0/24 gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> 186.137.208.0      *                 255.255.255.0    U       1    0   0  eth0 

 

Esa no es una direccion local (al menos a mi no me suena) si es tu direccion de salida a internet me parece que /etc/conf.d/net no es el lugar para ponerla ni ifconfig el comando para asignarla.

----------

## coppiano

con lo que dijo opotonil salio andando internet =)

alguien me puede explicar que es el gw entre los 2 ip (de ese mensaje)

la eth0 se configura automaticamente con dhcp

en /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

una pregunta la eth1 que acabo de configurar la quiero usar para pasarle internet a otra compu.

como se haría eso, se puede hacer dinamicamente??

----------

## coppiano

pregunta descolgada

hay alguna manera de tabular las cosas en BBCode o en el post en la parte plana??

porque me lleva bastante indentar las cosas

----------

## coppiano

y otra mas, para que se usa el broadcast??

----------

## bontakun

 *coppiano wrote:*   

> y otra mas, para que se usa el broadcast??

 

es el límite superior te tu red... una ip reservada para marcar hasta dond llega tu red...

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

ahi tenes como compartir internet

----------

## coppiano

muchas gracias pelelademadera =)

voy a eso

gracias a todos por la ayuda, voy a tratar de hacer la lan y cualquier cosa posteo aca las dudas

----------

## coppiano

Hola de nuevo, estoy configurando la red, pero ahora cuando la quiero pasar internet a la otra compu, hago el emerge iptables

pero no encuentro las opciones para configurarlo en el kernel alguien sabe en que parte se configura, segui el howto pero como mi version es diferente las cosas estan ordenadas un poco diferentes y como soy nuevito no estoy seguro que poner.

Y algunas opciones no las encontre y no se si es porque las sacaron.

otra pregunta como se modifica un kernel en vez de crear uno nuevo?

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver coppiano, yo creo que en vez de hacer preguntas "saltadas" deberías hacer un planteamiento de qué es lo que quieres hacer con la red, exponer los problemas con que te encuentras y pedir una respuesta global ...

Intuyo que lo que pretendes es construir un encaminador, si no es eso, comenta el cómo tienes planteada tu red local en hardware me refiero, luego si tendremos una idea más exacta de la solución a darte ..., aunque en el enlace que ha puesto pelelademadera está clarísimo.

No se si me explico ...  :Smile: 

----------

## coppiano

si estuve leyendo el el enlace, lo que quiero hacer es exactamente eso. O sea

tengo dos tarjetas ethernet, y en lo unico que difiero del manual hasta ahora es que tenho invertido los nombres nomas, yo uso la eth0 para la coneccion a internet y la eth1 para la lan, pero despues es todo igual.

Mi problema es que despues de hacer emerge iptables cuando trato de poner un comando me pone

```
Not starting iptables. Firs create some sules then run:

/etc/init.d/iptables save
```

y ahi me quede. Pense que era porque tenia mal configurado el nucleo, y trate de configurarlo, pero hay algunas opciones que no las encuentro y no se si es porque la sacaron o porque las movieron de lugar.

por eso queria saber si era el nucleo o si tengo que configurar algo de iptables antes de empezar a poder poner algun comando, o sea me trabé justo en la parte de enmascaramiento.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> iptables -F
> 
> iptables -t nat -F
> ...

 

yo uso ese script. hago ./iptables asi se llama el script, y la pc cliente tiene el ip 192.168.0.100/16

una sola vez. ya queda grabado para siempre

el la pc cliente tengo /etc/conf.d/net de esta manera

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth0="192.168.0.100/16"
> 
> routes_eth0="default via 192.168.0.1"

 

y en el server:

 *Quote:*   

> config_eth1="dhcp"
> 
> config_eth0="192.168.0.1/16 broadcast 192.168.0.255"

 

el server es eth1 para internet, mi linea, y eth0 es la red que mando al swich

----------

## coppiano

hola muchisimas gracias pelelademadera por el script en realidad lo voy a guardar ahora asi voy mas rapido

pero por lo visto me estoy explicando mal

cuando ejecuto linea por linea pasa esto:

al ejecutar la segunda ahora iptables -t nat -F me salta el siguiente error

```

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.4.6: can't initialize iptables table 'nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

o sea no se como arreglar eso, no se si me falta agregar soporte para iptables en el kernel, y si es asi no encuentro todas las opciones que dice el manual.

pero igual voy a guardar el script para cuando tenga todo configurado ejecutarlo =)

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá esta conversación (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-826632-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-iptables.html) te pueda ayudar a localizar las opciones del kernel que tienes que activar.

Ten en cuenta que algunas opciones no son visibles hasta que actives otras. Una vez que actives algo recorre de nuevo el camino anterior para ver si ha aparecido alguna nueva opción.

----------

## pelelademadera

ahi te subo mi .config a rapidshare y chequea lo que hay en la config.

no se que pc tenes, hasta por ahi te sirve, tengo un i3 con un asus p7p55d

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_PACKET=y
> 
> CONFIG_UNIX=y
> ...

 

http://rapidshare.com/files/423336814/.config

----------

## coppiano

gracias quilosaq por el link

configure todo como decia ahi

pero el comando iptables -t nat -F del howto no lo pude usar sigue tirando el mismo error, pero si pude usar el iptables -X

no se si son lo mismo pero ya voy a ver

segui esa guia y me tira error en iptables -I INPUT 1 -i ${LAN} -j REJECT, dice:

```

iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.

```

despues de eso por si las dudas puse en vez de ${LAN} directamente eth1 que es la tarjeta que voy a usar para la lan pero tiro el mismo error

voy a ver la config de pelelademadera para estar seguro de que tenga todo bien y desp voy a ver el manual de iptables a ver bien como son los comandos.

Despues les cuento lo que salio

gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, yo no le di mucha pelota a si me sobra algo o no... simplemente elimine lo que sabia que no iba a usar y chequee las ayudas del mismo menuconfig para ver si en realidad no servia. lo que no estaba seguro lo deje.

mi server es solo un servidor de internet. baja cosas y sube, y no almacena mas que eso. ah, sirve para tv y htpc. lo demas esta en mi pc, hasta el /usr/portage. y actualizo el server de vez en cuando, ya te digo, no lo uso casi nada como pc.

----------

## coppiano

Bueno gente al final entre el link que posteo quilosaq y el manual pude encontrar todo y ademas como dijo pelelademadera habilite lo que decia en los 2 lugares asi estoy seguro de que ande

use el script y al final no use la configuracion que subiste a rapidshare porque cuando habilite todo salio andando

Muchisimas gracias a todos una vez más =)

y aunque no sea mi intension lo mas probable es que termine creando otro post si no encuentro con alguna otra duda pero voy a tratar que no

----------

## pelelademadera

estamos para ayudar, no yo, sino todos incluso vos. asi que cualquier duda, nos avisas/consultas

----------

